# Anyone else



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2008)

It has been hot for a long time but the last few days ahhhhhhhhh
and my neck started swelling, no chit I believe the rut may be early this year.
I got my plots planted just in time rained three days in a row and was drought before that now I split me wood


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2008)

Still raining and harder wow those plots will be green when it quits.
One and a half months til bow season and in the sixties this mourning
my neck is swelling for sure


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL Calm down rope. This is arkansas, It's liable to be 100 degress next week.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2008)

Think i found a pic of ya in your stand.LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't bow hunt but it's close here also. Dove is the first Sat. in Sept., then I will be getting the itch to lay a deer down. There is nothing like sitting in a stand when it's cold out, very calm and relaxing.:drool:


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> It has been hot for a long time but the last few days ahhhhhhhhh
> and my neck started swelling, no chit I believe the rut may be early this year.
> I got my plots planted just in time rained three days in a row and was drought before that now I split me wood


I am going scouting tomorrow! Hope to shoot my moose this year going old school .54 Hawken.As for filling my Whitetail tag with anything, be it bow, rifle or black powder like shooting fish in a barrel lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Think i found a pic of ya in your stand.LOL



:hmm3grin2orange: I got him pattered pretty good eh! If he gets off
his bed he's toast


----------



## Erick (Aug 15, 2008)

Starting to feel a little "mineral deficiency" myself Rope. 

Nothing a good rack can't fix though, and maybe a filet or two of some back strap marinated in Worcestershire sauce and sprinkled with some garlic and Creole, seared on a hot mesquite fire just long enough to keep it from kicking me when I slice a piece off, served with fried taters, roasted corn on the cob, and an *ice* cold Bass ale........ :drool: Mmmmmmm


Sorry got a little carried away there for a minute. 

Come on October 1st


----------



## ms310 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Whitetail*

Took my kids (emily 10 and cory 13) to outdoor weekend 2 weeks ago they had free hunters saftey at the campground, they both passed there test! Michigan is having a 2 day doe season sept 18th and 19th i guess i will have to let the kids have some fun, then they have a kids season till the end of september for bucks and does, I cant wait to take them hunting! I do have one problem, i bought them a 410 wich is on the small side was thinking of letting them use my 20 gauge youth pump, however upon shooting the 410 they both say it hurts their shoulder to much anyone have any suggestions.
Owning guns is alot like chainsaws i guess you could say i have CAD and GAD


----------



## Erick (Aug 15, 2008)

ms310 said:


> Took my kids (emily 10 and cory 13) to outdoor weekend 2 weeks ago they had free hunters saftey at the campground, they both passed there test! Michigan is having a 2 day doe season sept 18th and 19th i guess i will have to let the kids have some fun, then they have a kids season till the end of september for bucks and does, I cant wait to take them hunting! I do have one problem, i bought them a 410 wich is on the small side was thinking of letting them use my 20 gauge youth pump, however upon shooting the 410 they both say it hurts their shoulder to much anyone have any suggestions.
> Owning guns is alot like chainsaws i guess you could say i have CAD and GAD



Put a sims recoil pad on the twenty and let'em have at it.

Just make sure they can hit what their aiming at, nothing I hate more than wounded game.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2008)

Erick said:


> Starting to feel a little "mineral deficiency" myself Rope.
> 
> Nothing a good rack can't fix though, and maybe a filet or two of some back strap marinated in Worcestershire sauce and sprinkled with some garlic and Creole, seared on a hot mesquite fire just long enough to keep it from kicking me when I slice a piece off, served with fried taters, roasted corn on the cob, and an *ice* cold Bass ale........ :drool: Mmmmmmm
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: I have some strap back, I purposely keep some
to eat last week in September! I have been consuming the last years deer
up to make room for more, that is confidence. I can't wait to down some
fresh meat but am going to pass on the little bucks, 8 points; as I want
another big deer this year. I killed a seven last year and should have let
it walk, as a bigger one was behind it but it was the first buck of the year.
I may take a nanny early then let the little ones walk and hold out for
mr big!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2008)

WAKE UP ROPE.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> WAKE UP ROPE.



 you been following me around or what? I am going to have to start 
sleeping better dern it lol!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> you been following me around or what? I am going to have to start
> sleeping better dern it lol!


That [icture of ther deer and all is funny as heck. Can't wait to see the arrows flyin and the backstraps fryin rope. Been nice nights and mornins here in tn. Goin on a big dove hunt in knoxville on sept. 1st. TWRA plants plots of millet and sunflowers over at Forks of the river wma. Tore em up last yr. Happy Huntin


----------

